# Просьба помочь разобраться в дальнейшем лечении, в сложившейся ситуации



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)

Добрый день. После долгих прочтений полезной информации на форуме и я решил посоветоваться как бороться с болезнью. Зовут меня Геннадий, родом из Курской области, но более 13 лет проживаю в Минске. Мне 40 лет, женат, 3 детей. В юности, когда учился в ВТИ ЖДВ и ВОСО,
занимался спортом: легкая атлетика, военное пятиборье. Но вот уже 17 лет сидячая работа перед компьютером.
Последние 2 года спина стала болеть сильнее, но все переносил на ногах…И вот весной 2018 случился приступ, боли стали отдавать в левую ногу. Помогли уколы диклофенак. В июне была запланирована поездка к маме и брату в Краснодарский край, там же решили вывезти детей на море. Случился острый приступ. Мази и таблетки уже не помогли снять боль.

Когда прилетели в Минск пошел к неврологу в местную поликлинику. Сделал МРТ. Молодая девушка невролог сказала: такой большой секвестрированной грыжи я не видела и направила к нейрохирургу на консультацию. Нейрохирург в БСМП рекомендовал операцию. В РНПЦ неврологии и нейрохирургии сказали нужна операция, только вопрос времени.
Прилагаю снимки МРТ от 23.06.2018 и заключение.

Решил оперироваться в РНПЦ нейрохирургии. 11 июля микродискэктомия L5-S1 слева. Через 5 дней реабилитация Республиканская клиническая больница медицинской реабилитации.

Прилагаю выписной эпикриз из РНПЦ и Аксаковщины. ЭМГ.

Далее домашняя реабилитация, на больничном 2 месяца. Корсет, ЛФК, иглоукалывание, физиотерапия (дарсонваль, магнит…) массаж, теплолечение, электролечение.

Таблетки; нейромедин, мильгамма, детралекс, келтикан комплекс.

После операции спина не болела. Боли отдавали в левую ногу (всегда в разных местах: лодыжки, икры, голень.)  Жгучая боль в левой и правой ноге: ЭНМГ показало повреждение нервов.

Помогало ЛФК, ситуация улучшилась и меня выписали. В начале октября вышел на работу. Работаю руководителем отдела продаж, работа в основном сидячая. Дома ежедневно ЛФК с утяжелителями на ноги. На выходных, по возможности, детей отвозим к теще, а с женой едем в бассейн.

Мне объясняли: после операции тяжести не поднимать, поясницу не пере разгибать.

И вот опять с 25 декабря ноющая боль в спине, которая усиливается после обеда к вечеру, отдает в левую ногу, иногда в правую ногу. Проанализировав, что было на кануне: бассейн, небольшая уборка…жить то нужно….

Попал на прием к неврологу 5 января, сделал МРТ.

Прилагаю снимки МРТ от 05.01.2019 и заключение.

Понимаю, виноват сам, но хотел бы понять, что я делаю не правильно, почему опять L5-S1 до 4 мм. Может нужно было делать другую операцию, т.к. диск не выполняет своих функций?                            Есть смещение ретролистез кзади тела L5 5-3 мм, на 1-м МРТ было 3мм. Какие упражнения ЛФК в моем случаи делать нельзя? Невролог говорил висеть на турнике, с согнутыми ногами, что бы не было прогиба в спине, это для меня может принести пользу?

С 8 января на больничном: курс лечения: НПВС Этодин форт 1 таб 2 раза в день 7 дней + нейромедин уколы 10 шт. затем таблетки 1/3 раза в день 30 дней + венотоник диафлан 1/3 раза в день 30 дней + мильгама 1 таблетка в день месяц и уколы эмоксин 10 штук для капиляров. Электрофорез с новокаином на спину 10 сеансов.

Сдал общий анализ крови и мочи + сахар и кардиограмма, невролог сказала все в норме.

ЛФК делал дома или в поликлинике, затем решил с инструктором в центре лечебной физкультуры, на тренажере Бубновского. После осмотра врача, травматолога ортопеда назначили упражнения. Было 5 занятий с разными инструкторами.
Прошел месяц в остром периоде: ноющая боль внизу в правой части спины, отдает чаще в левую ногу, но может побаливать и правая. Есть онемение левой пятки, до операции и после тоже было, но затем прошло, сейчас опять. Ночью иногда бывает немеют кисти рук, но наверное это другая проблема.

В понедельник в поликлинику, наверное закроют больничный. После долгого сидения спина начинает ныть больше.
Уважаемые врачи посоветуйте тактику дальнейшего лечения, спасибо.


----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)

Извините, это мой первый опыт общения на форуме, может фото выкладываю не так, как принято.
МРТ от 23.06.2018

Заключение



Это выписной эпикриз из РНПЦ и Аксаковщины. ЭМГ.


----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2019)

@Gennna, Геннадий, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)




----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)

Прилагаю снимки МРТ от 05.01.2019 и заключение.

       

Заключение


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Янв 2019)

Обратитесь за помощью к консультантам Форума докторам Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу @AIR или Ступину Фёдору Петровичу @Доктор Ступин по поводу очной консультации.


----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, очная консультация, это просьба в личных сообщениях посмотреть мою тему или на прием?


----------



## AIR (27 Янв 2019)

Вечер добрый.  Имеется мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на поясничном,  пояснично-крестцовом уровне ... Это не только нарушает осанку, но и увеличивает нагрузку на мышцы, удерживающие позвоночник вертикально.  Соответственно они быстрее и сильнее устают .. Нарушение статики также перегружает мышцы ног по ходу сухожильно-мышечного меридиана. 
Судя по результату,  ЛФК и упражнения делаете неправильно. . А заниматься по Бубновскому пациенту с проблемами ваще противопоказано..
Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения.


----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)

Андрей Иосифович, спасибо за рекомендации. До операции и после больная нога левая, вес тела переношу на правую. Может это усугубило текущую ситуацию. Когда был маленьким одна ножка была длиннее, другая короче. Это может быть связано с сегодняшним состоянием?

Может быть Вы подскажите у нам в Минске в какое учреждение обратиться за помощью с этим вопросом?

ЛФК учили делать на реабилитации, затем в поликлинике. Стараюсь дома заниматься 25-30 мин ежедневно. Подскажите какие упражнения лучше делать в моей ситуации. Меня пугает увеличившейся ретролистез L5 было 3мм, стало 3-5 мм. Нужно ли ходить в бассейн.


----------



## AIR (27 Янв 2019)

Gennna написал(а):


> Может быть Вы подскажите у нам в Минске в какое учреждение обратиться за помощью с этим вопросом?


К сожалению совершенно не знаю. 


Gennna написал(а):


> ЛФК учили делать на реабилитации, затем в поликлинике. Стараюсь дома заниматься 25-30 мин ежедневно.


Не факт, что полезно,  у меня некоторые пациенты и по часу занимались с последующим ухудшением. .


Gennna написал(а):


> Подскажите какие упражнения лучше делать в моей ситуации.


Для расслабления до нормы напряженных и укороченных  мышц. . Правда, для начала нужно почувствовать эти самые напряженные мышцы. Иначе всё бестолку.  Я уже писал когда-то про основные принципы выполнения упражнений в цигун..


Gennna написал(а):


> Меня пугает увеличившейся ретролистез L5 было 3мм, стало 3-5 мм


Это может быть и при увеличении гипертонуса мышц. 


Gennna написал(а):


> Нужно ли ходить в бассейн.


Если только для удовольствия. .


----------



## Gennna (27 Янв 2019)

Спасибо за ответы на мои вопросы.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Янв 2019)

@Gennna, 


AIR написал(а):


> Для расслабления до нормы напряженных и укороченных  мышц. . Правда, для начала нужно почувствовать эти самые напряженные мышцы. Иначе всё бестолку.
> .


Очень важный момент! В этом и состоит основная беда всех пациентов, что они не чувствуют часть мышц, которая не работает длительное время.

@Gennna, Ваше проблема в том, что у вас что до операции, что после операции работают одни и те же мышцы. Идеи перегрузка мышц поясницы. ЛФК и бассейн только ухудшают все, т.к. еще больше нагружают проблемные зоны.
У вас сидячий образ жизни. Значит скорее всего у вас есть проблемы с грудным отделом позвоночника. Он у вас наверное не работает (зажат, зарос фиброзом). Вы этого даже не замечаете. Начните работать с грудным отделом позвоночника. Постепенно почувствуете, что там тоже есть мышцы. Разработка грудного отдела приведет к снижению нагрузки на поясничный и ноги.


----------

